# freebsd-update fetch failing



## lasuit (Jan 28, 2019)

Each time I try to run freebsd-update fetch, it shows the program attempting to get a public key from three different servers, (update1, update2, and update4), but at the end of each line it says "failed."  Then it finally says, "No mirrors remaining, giving up."

I presume this means I don't have a proper key, though there is a KeyPrint statement in freebsd-update.conf.  Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2019)

Post the whole error.


----------



## lasuit (Jan 28, 2019)

Here we go:

```
[art@miller /usr/home/art]$ sudo freebsd-update fetch
Password:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update1.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
This is 12.0 amd64, btw.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2019)

lasuit said:


> This is 12.0 amd64, btw.


Can you post the output of `freebsd-version -uk`?


----------



## lasuit (Jan 28, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Can you post the output of `freebsd-version -uk`?




```
[art@miller /usr/home/art]$ freebsd-version -uk
12.0-STABLE
12.0-STABLE
```
[/CODE]


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm not sure if you are aware that your are running a development branch. You can use the freebsd-update(8) tool only on the FreeBSD -RELEASE branch for binary updating, not on -STABLE or -CURRENT. If you wish to update -STABLE you need to update from source - 23.4. Tracking a Development Branch. If are looking for a production "stable" release stick to 11.2- or 12.0-RELEASE.


----------



## lasuit (Jan 28, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> I'm not sure if you are aware that your are running a development branch. You can use the freebsd-update(8) tool only on the FreeBSD -RELEASE branch for binary updating, not on -STABEL or -CURRENT. If you wish to update -STABEL you need to update from source - 23.4. Tracking a Development Branch. If are looking for a production "stable" release stick to 11.2- or 12.0-RELEASE.



Ok.  Thanks.  I must have forgotten that.  I recently had a disk crash, so I replaced it and must have downloaded the the Stable Branch instead of 12.0-RELEASE.


----------

